# how should I quarantine a fish that needs substrate?



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

I am planning on getting a diamond watchman or transparent cave gobie soon, and would also like to get another jawfish in the future. I want to make sure that they are introduced to the display properly, but I don't use substrate in my quarantine tank. Will fish with special needs, such as these, be okay without the substrate or should I add them directly to the display? and if I do quarantine them, are there any other concerns that I should be aware of (such as increased feedings, or concerns with quarantining them with another fish)?


----------



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

Of course, another option would be to buy a small bag of sand for the quarantine period and throw it out afterward, but that sure seems like a lot of waste, hassle and extra cost which I would rather not deal with.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Not sure if it would be a necessity, but if you are wanting to add some substrate that could be thick, within your quarantine tank add a container that holds the sand. Doesn't have to be a large container, but has to be 2" or so and add sand into that. That way you have a remote sandbed within the QT. Now weather or not they need it as a necessity i can't say for the goby, but i think for the jawfish to survive without damaging its self i would say yes.


----------



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

well, I would be worried with having such a small amount of substrate since that is where the watchmen gobies eat, and obviously with the jawfish thats where they live... My LFS said not to quarantine them like that because they wouldnt last very long. So at this point, it looks like I'll have to add them directly to the display without quarantine time, which rather worries me as well, but I guess its better than not ever getting the fish out of quarantine.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I personally would quarantine them with a container within the tank full of sand. I get a little weary of new fish now. i don't think that adding something that may die in just a few days and ruin some of your water parameters is worth it IMHO. Or add sand to the whole thing.


----------



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

I guess I'll just scoop a few cups of sand from the display for it to sift through, and make sure its well fed. but i doubt that will be good enough for when I get another jawfish and I'm still not sure what to do about that.


----------

